# Wen dupes Has anyone tried Ren by Renpure



## kalmekrzy (Aug 30, 2012)

i have tried Wen (mango coconut &amp; sweet almond mint) and like it but I want to find a cheaper alternative it's $29 for 16oz. I've tried Carols daughter black vanilla conditioner 8oz $16 (loved it). Also I've tried L'oreal Evercreme Cleansing Condition 8.5 oz $6.99 (loved it) . The other day I saw that Walgreens carries Ren by Renpure pomegranate 16oz $9.99 Has anyone tried this cleansing conditioner? If so did they like it? How does it compare to Wen? I have fairly thin, straight, dry hair. Ever since I switched to co-washing my hair has looked and felt so much better. I dont have to wash it on a daily basis because it got oily when i used shampoo. I can go two to three days in between washings using just a cleansing conditioner or co-washing. I'm always looking for different products to try and am very curious about the Ren product. Anyone have any comments? Suggestions?


----------



## bb2000bb (Aug 27, 2013)

I have tried that and I hate it!  It makes my hair feel dry and it usually frizzes out.  I love WEN but agree with you on the price...


----------



## mks8372 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have tried the Ren and I thought it was pretty good....it didn't weigh my hair down as much as the Loreal Evercream.  But...I haven't been able to bring myself to buy the Wen yet so I cannot compare.....it just seems like a high price and I use quite a bit it seems (my hair is wavy and highlighted, thin strands but lots of them if that makes sense). I'm not sure why I hesitate on the price of Wen because I don't seem to have a problem purchasing higher end cosmetics??

I can also go at least a couple of days now that I use this method whereas shampoo would leave me oily the very next day (and my ends were much dryer).  Really glad I tried this method, might have to break down and try Wen now though so I can see for myself if it works better than the less expensive alternatives...


----------

